# Artest Requests a Trade



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

*'My past haunts me here'
Artest reportedly wants to be traded from Pacers

*

INDIANAPOLIS (AP) -- The Indiana Pacers would not comment Saturday night on media reports that forward Ron Artest would like to be traded.

Artest, who was suspended for 73 games and all of the playoffs last season for his role in the brawl with fans at Detroit, has missed the past two games and three of the past four with a sore right wrist. He was at Saturday's game against Memphis but was not made available by the Pacers for comment.

"I don't know anything about it," coach Rick Carlisle said of the story that was aired on ESPN on Friday night and was reported by The Indianapolis Star on its Web site Saturday. "That's not the story tonight. The story tonight is the great team effort [in an 80-66 win over the Grizzlies]."

*The Indianapolis Star reported that Artest wants to be traded, and was interested in the New York Knicks or possibly Cleveland.
*
"I still think my past haunts me here," Artest told the newspaper. "I think somewhere else I'm starting fresh. I'm coming in with baggage but people already know about it and how I'm going to be. Either they're going to be for me or they're not going to trade for me. Here I think my past haunts me."

Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh was surprised by Artest's request and said the franchise would decide the next step, The Indianapolis Star reported.

"I've never heard him say anything before," Walsh told the newspaper. "He hasn't talked to me, and I see him every day."

Artest, who leads the NBA in steals and is the Pacers' second-leading scorer at 19.4 points a game, was hurt in a Thanksgiving night victory over Cleveland. He missed the next game, a loss to Atlanta, and re-aggravated the injury Tuesday night in a loss to Dallas.

He sat out Thursday night's win against Washington and was again inactive against the Grizzlies.

Carlisle said X-rays of the wrist were negative but he was not sure how long Artest would be out.

"He's probably day-to-day now," Carlisle said.

Stephen Jackson said he hadn't seen the story and had not heard anything from Artest about wanting a trade.

"I don't think anyone on this team has heard anything about that," Jackson said. "We just want him to get healthy and to come back and play."

Guard Jamaal Tinsley also was inactive for the fifth straight game because of a strained left quadriceps.

Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.

I would LOVE to have Artest here!!!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

stephon marbury..................

for ron artest?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> stephon marbury..................
> 
> for ron artest?


Ron Artest is underpaid and Marbury is overpaid so they would have to add pieces for that to work. They could always add Tinsley to that who makes the same amount and maybe send cash, but what sense would that make for them? Maybe Q and Frye would make it work. Q makes almost the same amount and im sure they would almost demand Frye.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

marbury for artest and crosheres contract works.

tinsley has had many injury problems lately......and granger was drafted for a reason...


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> marbury for artest and crosheres contract works.
> 
> tinsley has had many injury problems lately......and granger was drafted for a reason...


That could work too they have been wanting to get rid of that contract for a while, but you still kind of get the feeling they would ask for more.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> marbury for artest and crosheres contract works.
> 
> tinsley has had many injury problems lately......and granger was drafted for a reason...


We have to hope Donnie Walsh who is cool with Zeke would hook us up with a sweet deal like that. Larry Bird is the one that may ask for Frye, and I still think he is untouchable even if it is Ron Artest


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

We ain't tradin frye. I don't wanna get rid of Marbz for artest either I wanna see if we can get him on the cheap somehow with picks /q and whatever else they want that doesn't mess with the team.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Absolutely, Kitty*

If we trade Frye, we are screwed at the 4 (as far as a young stud) unless adding Artest's offensive allows the use of the lesser offense of Lee. We still have the PG issue to rectify...unless Mabury continues to improve. I'm not sure I trade Frye...Lee and Nate, maybe but I'd rather trade Ariza and filler(possibly Penny or AD) to make the $ work for Artest and Croshere and his bloated contract. Maybe the Pacers could use some relief, financially.....God knows they will have to pony up Artest and Granger when the time comes.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Absolutely, Kitty*



alphadog said:


> If we trade Frye, we are screwed at the 4 (as far as a young stud) unless adding Artest's offensive allows the use of the lesser offense of Lee. We still have the PG issue to rectify...unless Mabury continues to improve. I'm not sure I trade Frye...Lee and Nate, maybe but I'd rather trade Ariza and filler(possibly Penny or AD) to make the $ work for Artest and Croshere and his bloated contract. Maybe the Pacers could use some relief, financially.....God knows they will have to pony up Artest and Granger when the time comes.


No offense Alfa,but a far as the eye can see,Frye has been our only dependable big...Hes not going anywhere.I think Larry would sooner move Curry than Frye..As I would as well....


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yea, channing frye is the knicks leading scorer.... i'd love to have artest her, but for frye? no way... I'd send malik or Mo and marbury, for artest, Jamaal, and croshere.... marbury does have a big contract, and malik and mo will get in our way... Possibly bender will be in the mix?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*hey, truth....*

I never said I'd do frye for artest. I said Nate and /or Lee plus filler....maybe ariza. I always told you Artest was my 1st choice at the 3...with wally next.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: hey, truth....*

Ariza and Malik Rose IF THEY TAKE HIM id do for him


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Yea, channing frye is the knicks leading scorer.... i'd love to have artest her, but for frye? no way... I'd send malik or Mo and marbury, for artest, Jamaal, and croshere.... marbury does have a big contract, and malik and mo will get in our way... Possibly bender will be in the mix?


didnt bender just retire?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: hey, truth....*



knicksfan said:


> Ariza and Malik Rose IF THEY TAKE HIM id do for him


not a chance man


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: hey, truth....*



KobeBryant08 said:


> not a chance man


Its gonna take Frye or Curry..No way marbury gets it done,even if you throw in Lee and take Tinsley and filler


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

New York Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
David Lee
6-9 PF from Florida
3.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 11.2 minutes 
Antonio Davis
6-9 C from Texas-El Paso
4.7 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.7 apg in 24.0 minutes 
Trevor Ariza
6-8 SF from UCLA
4.9 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 20.2 minutes 
Incoming 
Theo Ratliff
6-10 C from Wyoming
3.2 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 19.8 minutes 
Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. John's
19.4 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.2 apg in 37.8 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +9.8 ppg, -2.7 rpg, and -0.1 apg. 


Portland Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Theo Ratliff
6-10 C from Wyoming
3.2 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 19.8 minutes 
Darius Miles
6-9 SF from East St. Louis (HS)
18.2 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 2.6 apg in 38.5 minutes 
Incoming 
David Lee
6-9 PF from Florida
3.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 11.2 minutes 
Antonio Davis
6-9 C from Texas-El Paso
4.7 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.7 apg in 24.0 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -13.5 ppg, -1.7 rpg, and -1.6 apg. 


Indiana Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. John's
19.4 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.2 apg in 37.8 minutes 
Incoming 
Trevor Ariza
6-8 SF from UCLA
4.9 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 20.2 minutes 
Darius Miles
6-9 SF from East St. Louis (HS)
18.2 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 2.6 apg in 38.5 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +3.7 ppg, +4.4 rpg, and +1.7 apg. 



Successful Scenario 
Due to New York, Portland, and Indiana being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York, Portland, and Indiana had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

haha i just thought of this but maybe artest wants to come to ny so he can hook up with Jay-Z and step up his rap game

lol jk but it was a random thought :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kRoCwesTT said:


> haha i just thought of this but maybe artest wants to come to ny so he can hook up with Jay-Z and step up his rap game
> 
> lol jk but it was a random thought :biggrin:


this is why he will join the nets, Jay-Z is part owner. The team is moving to bk in 08'. :biggrin: :wink:


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> this is why he will join the nets, Jay-Z is part owner. The team is moving to bk in 08'. :biggrin: :wink:


lol well maybe he wants to go to Cleveland to do a remix with Usher and at the same time, play with THE KING JAMES!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

kRoCwesTT said:


> lol well maybe he wants to go to Cleveland to do a remix with Usher and at the same time, play with THE KING JAMES!!!


usher is no longer welcome at any cavs games.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> usher is no longer welcome at any cavs games.



why?....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

just read an article on SI.com, Ron Artest's agent says that Ron wants to stay a pacer now...

RON IS A CONFUSED MAN!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> usher is no longer welcome at any cavs games.


Why would this be the case?


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

HE WAS BORN IN QUEENZ< AND HE WENT TO St.john;s!! not brooklyn, hell, he switches his mind more than the GAME switches labels, he'll never be able to be a pacer for long, ohh yah right, and miguel tejada doesnt want to be traded either.,....


----------

